

Scientists closer to developing invisibility cloak  - PStamatiou
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080811/ap_on_sc/sci_invisibility_cloak

======
mechanical_fish
What we have here is the textbook example of why we don't see many science
articles getting voted up on news.yc.

\- Linkbait-flavored, exaggerated, inaccurate headline stolen from Harry
Potter.

\- Results presented out of context. How significant an advance is this? What
exactly can I do with it? Who else is working on it?

\- Lame, vague description of technology at a level that wouldn't satisfy a
curious fourth grader.

\- Reference (but no link) to papers in subscription-only journals that nobody
can afford.

What a waste of five minutes.

~~~
hhm
I think we need high quality science posts, not any ones. I think we used to
have some of those.

------
bullseye
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=272266>

